# ******* French Dip (elk roast)



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

1 elk roast
2 cups water
1/2 cup soy sauce

cut some slices in the top of the roast and season with pepper and garlic to taste (do NOT use any kind of salt -- the soy will have plenty of salt already). Place the roast in the crock pot with the water \ soy and cook over a medium setting for 8 hours. Remove roast and shred with a couple forks. Place the shredded meat back in the sauce to warm. Use the sauce for aus jus (dip). Serve on a roll. Add some swiss or provolone cheese for an even tastier treat.

Best French dip you'll ever have...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds really good. 

Bet that would work well with antelope also.


----------



## will (Oct 12, 2009)

Tried it out tonight it is some good eats, thanks for the recipe.
Will


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Talk about easy!!! VERY tasty as well, thanks for posting this one!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry to drag this one back up but it is so tasty! We use this recipe all the time.


----------

